# Arkansas Report



## cleg (Dec 24, 2011)

Anybody heard if any birds have moved in around the  Stuttgart area ?  Thanks


----------



## across the river (Dec 24, 2011)

cleg said:


> Anybody heard if any birds have moved in around the  Stuttgart area ?  Thanks



i have buddy south of there I go with a couple of times per year, and he said it has slowed down.   They are hunting rice fields and not flooded timber, so they are still getting the spoonies, teal, and some gads, but he said the mallards have really slowed down.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 24, 2011)

The mallards are there. IN the Timber.


----------



## shorty247 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Arkansas report*

I hope they are in the timber im headed out there tomorrow night.


----------



## Drake1807 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am headed out first of the year. Hope that it is better than opening week.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Dec 25, 2011)

shorty247 said:


> I hope they are in the timber im headed out there tomorrow night.



If you see a big goofy guy in a G3 with a 25 yamaha say hello. I will be at upper starting Tuesday morning.


----------



## across the river (Dec 25, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> The mallards are there. IN the Timber.



I guess it is all relative. When he says they aren't there like they were, he is typically still seeing  a lot of ducks,  they just had better days earlier in the season.   Trust me, the mallards love the rice fields too, so when they have the timber areas wrapped up, you can be sure they are hitting the rice fields too.  One is typically a pretty good indication of the other.


----------



## cleg (Dec 25, 2011)

good luck to the ones going. I m getting mixed reports and can't decided wether to go or not.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Can't give you a report for the stuttgart area, but I know most of NE Arkansas is slow right now. The birds that were there left when the water left. January should be really hot this year for timber and fields. Still a lot of birds north, until there is a hard freeze nothing will be really outstanding. Just watch the weather and go on that.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 25, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Can't give you a report for the stuttgart area, but I know most of NE Arkansas is slow right now. The birds that were there left when the water left. January should be really hot this year for timber and fields. Still a lot of birds north, until there is a hard freeze nothing will be really outstanding. Just watch the weather and go on that.



When did the water leave.  We hunted from north to south Arkansas and the water has been holding all of this split.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 25, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> If you see a big goofy guy in a G3 with a 25 yamaha say hello. I will be at upper starting Tuesday morning.



I think you will have all the upper to your self good luck.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Dec 26, 2011)

Just arrived in Almyra about 4 PM to find about 1000 geese in a wheat field about 150 yards out the back door of the house.  More landed throughout the day up till dark.


----------



## kontekontos (Dec 26, 2011)

Had a friend hunt out there all last week and they hammered the ducks everyday......40 days and 160 ducks and some geese mixed in there as well.....Mainly hunted timber breaks and hunted a field a time or 2 as well......South of stuttgart


----------



## Jaker (Dec 26, 2011)

across the river said:


> I guess it is all relative. When he says they aren't there like they were, he is typically still seeing  a lot of ducks,  they just had better days earlier in the season.   Trust me, the mallards love the rice fields too, so when they have the timber areas wrapped up, you can be sure they are hitting the rice fields too.  One is typically a pretty good indication of the other.



not true in that area, often when some areas of timber are really good, the rice fields in the area are awful.


----------



## meckardt (Dec 26, 2011)

From England to Stuttgart the fields seemed to be holding a good number of ducks. This was Friday before Xmas though. Water hasn't gone anywhere in NE got more today. Best of luck


----------



## tonymuni (Dec 28, 2011)

I went opening weekend and took 19 guys with me.  The heat wave killed us and we only had 150 ducks all weekend.  I have been keeping up with the outfitter and since Nov 1st they have been slaying them.  Check out Big Creek Ducks N Bucks in Moro Arkansas.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 28, 2011)

Leaving in the morning have to stay in stuttgart the first nite but will be huntin along white river near Ethel and st.Charles
. Also have a buddy huntin Stuttgart area this weekend so ill be getting a vase area report.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 28, 2011)

duckyaker90 said:


> Leaving in the morning have to stay in stuttgart the first nite but will be huntin along white river near Ethel and st.Charles
> . Also have a buddy huntin Stuttgart area this weekend so ill be  a vase area report.



giving


----------



## 2feathers (Dec 28, 2011)

Have a friend who started his hunt today. Reports are good from the Saint Charles area. Lots of birds and a quick limit this a.m.


----------



## bwood2006 (Dec 29, 2011)

Our lease is about a hour south of Stuttgart, and we have had one of our slowest seasons ever.  From the people I have talked to no one has had great season yet.



> Had a friend hunt out there all last week and they hammered the ducks everyday......40 days and 160 ducks and some geese mixed in there as well.....Mainly hunted timber breaks and hunted a field a time or 2 as well......South of stuttgart/QUOTE]
> 
> 160 ducks in 40 days isn't really all that good in Arkansas!!!


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got back from 4 days near Almyra.  Tens of thousands of geese but the ducks weren't cooperating on our lease.  Lots of water as mentioned before and the shots I heard were coming from the surrounding timber.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Dec 30, 2011)

bwood2006 said:


> Our lease is about a hour south of Stuttgart, and we have had one of our slowest seasons ever.  From the people I have talked to no one has had great season yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 31, 2011)

Got a front comin in ethel st charles area on white river killed mostly mallards a gadwall 6 teal two spoons but we've got only thirty in two days best luck has been on the river tomorrow looks very promising


----------



## cr00241 (Dec 31, 2011)

We are going to Big Creek Ducks N Bucks in Moro Arkansas next weekend. Have you heard any reports about how it's going there recently?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Hunted outside Cotton Plant and the ducks were the but weren't working the spread very well. Flooded timber was working the best. The rice fields were holding ducks but mostly spoons, gadwall, and teal. Killed a bunch of mallards, some woodies, and a few teal. We heard a lot of shooting over on Dagmar WMA.  The heat is really hurting the numbers.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Jan 1, 2012)

tonymuni said:


> I went opening weekend and took 19 guys with me.  The heat wave killed us and we only had 150 ducks all weekend.  I have been keeping up with the outfitter and since Nov 1st they have been slaying them.  Check out Big Creek Ducks N Bucks in Moro Arkansas.



We lease a field from big creeks bucks n ducks... Not many ducks on there properties right now. We just came back from arkansas an did well on public land. Save your money and scout wma's and youll find birds


----------



## cfuller6 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got back from Marianna, AR, which is close to Moro. Saw a ton of birds the first two days in flooded bean fields, then the ducks seemed to switch to timber after we pounded em two days straight. Big groups of pintails in the area,managed to scrap a few but mainly shot mallards and gaddies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2012)

My nephews just got back home yesterday, they hunted the Stuttgart area and pounded the mallards and gadwalls in both the timber and fields.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jan 1, 2012)

Headin back to ga fellas nows the time to be there limited out on mallards with 8 limits shot green wings and gadwall to complete the bags thanks to Craig and Randy them guys put us on them big creek guide service knows the spots on the white river its dropping quick ill post some pics when I get home


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jan 1, 2012)

We did good the 4 days we were there..


----------



## gamer2 (Jan 1, 2012)

cr00241 said:


> We are going to Big Creek Ducks N Bucks in Moro Arkansas next weekend. Have you heard any reports about how it's going there recently?



Me and and some buddies went To some public land close to there and shot 57 birds in 4 days so its pretty good right now.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 1, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> We did good the 4 days we were there..



That hole looks like 1 I hunted in. Looks like yall had a good trip.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 2, 2012)

Headin out there this friday morning, hopin the heat dont mess'm up to bad


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jan 2, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> That hole looks like 1 I hunted in. Looks like yall had a good trip.



That hole is off the blue line, not on the cache.......


----------



## Drake1807 (Jan 2, 2012)

Heading out in the morning. I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 3, 2012)

The water is dropping fast in the uncontrolled woods. Our hole dried up in 3 days. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 3, 2012)

I talked to the guy we lease the field from and he said that they have good number for right now but who knows what can change between now and saturday morning


----------



## watermedic (Jan 3, 2012)

Me and a couple guys are heading to Moro next Wednesday. Hope it will be right!


----------



## Drake1807 (Jan 6, 2012)

Heading home from Arkansas now. We hunted flooded fields just outside of Jonesboro and it was tough. 6 of us and 1 kid killed about 80 ducks and 10 geese in three days but only because we were on an excellent field. There were some there but they have been there a while. There were more mallards on the river. If it ever gets cold it will be awesome. Good luck!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 6, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> We did good the 4 days we were there..



Looks like ol snag hole?


----------



## cr00241 (Jan 6, 2012)

We are in Moro now and we did pretty good this morning. Saw a good many and had a great time in the blind. Ended up with gladwells, Mallards, teal, sholvers, and a goose.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jan 9, 2012)

Im leaving Wed night for Dewitt. i'll let ou know how it was when i get back. iv heard its hit or miss in the timber and fields. thats coming from family who's been out there 80% of the season so far. we'll see how it goes. good luck!


----------



## quack attack (Jan 9, 2012)

> "looks like ol snag hole?"



Looks like dog stand to me...


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anybody know what the water levels are right now on the White, Black, or Chache?


----------



## quack attack (Jan 11, 2012)

nickf11 said:


> Anybody know what the water levels are right now on the White, Black, or Chache?



http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=lzk&gage=dsca4


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2012)

Leaving Fri for Jonesboro Arkansas, gonna hunt through at least mon. maybe tues. Will let yall know how it turns out!


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 11, 2012)

quack attack said:


> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=lzk&gage=dsca4



Thanks!


----------



## CassGA (Jan 12, 2012)

Will be headed to Lake Village, AR next week.  Maybe this cold weather up north will make a big push and send some birds south!


----------

